# Hunt Ball?



## Charlie77 (6 November 2011)

Dont want to sound to much like a girl but last time i went to one must be 17 years ago, what are you supposed to wear? little black dress or long evening type?? guess i no jeans lol.


----------



## star (6 November 2011)

there's normally a real mix.  i would say most people go floor length, some go for more knee length cocktail type dresses and some of the younger ones go for little mini dresses.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (6 November 2011)

The ones I've been to, most women wear a long one, fairly simple in designs but in differernt colours, and then alot off the younger ones wear shorter dresses, again some are black and others are coloured, anyway you can look at pictures from the same hunts ball last year?


----------



## Hunters (7 November 2011)

Long is correct.  

Most hunt balls have a dress code on the invitation.  

Evening or hunt dress is usually the preferred wording.  That means long for ladies.  If it meant short dresses, the invitatation would state: cocktail dresses.


----------



## forestfantasy (7 November 2011)

Hunters said:



			Long is correct.  

Most hunt balls have a dress code on the invitation.  

Evening or hunt dress is usually the preferred wording.  That means long for ladies.  If it meant short dresses, the invitatation would state: cocktail dresses.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ Although some seem to ignore this


----------



## tootsietoo (15 November 2011)

I have always worn exactly whatever I think looks good which, being not too tall and with fairly good legs, was always a short dress.  However, for the first time ever this year, I am worrying about being "appropriate".  I guess that is what happens when you are nearer 40 than 30, married and so knackered your only objective is to make it through to when the disco starts, rather than to be tearing up the dancefloor at 3am!

If you last went to a hunt ball 17 years ago I am guessing you are probably also in the "35-45" age bracket, therefore maybe you might be better shopping the evening dress section of John Lewis rather than Topshop party dresses!


----------



## Judgemental (15 November 2011)

Charlie77 said:



			Dont want to sound to much like a girl but last time i went to one must be 17 years ago, what are you supposed to wear? little black dress or long evening type?? guess i no jeans lol.
		
Click to expand...

Frankly if I were you I would not bother.

Hunt Balls are a complete waste of time and money.

There are always a number of drunks on hand - there is probably a drunk at every do, but Hunt Balls seem to attract the worst of the agricultural and equestrian community, along with all the hangers on who think it is the palce to be seen.

The tickets are likely to be astonishingly expensive.

The so-called champagne is over priced and over rated.

As for the food, absolutely dreadful - so called Hunt Breakfast, I could do better in the nearest greasy spoon for a quarter of the price.

You will be lucky if it's in some great house and I mean really lucky - less lucky if it's in some hotel - then there are the venues that degenerate to some awful marquee with an undulating floor, largely because over the years those with decent houses, have learnt that there are some types, who attend hunt balls and do not treat their property with respect. 

All in all, best stay away - feet up by the fire - small glass of whiskey etc and take satisfaction you have saved yourself a couple of hundred quid!


----------



## Hunters (15 November 2011)

Hunt Balls are great fun, poor Judgemental does not sound like a bundle of laughs, better off sat at home...  

For the rest of you, they are the place to be seen, great deals are often negotiated at the table, goodwill is created and what an excuse to dress up, dancing to a live band and more importantly often much needed funds are raised for the hunt.

All in all - they are great fun, a tremendous way to meet other equestians in your area and should be enjoyed


----------



## Judgemental (15 November 2011)

Hunters said:



			Hunt Balls are great fun, poor Judgemental does not sound like a bundle of laughs, better off sat at home...  

I quite agree, best off at home and keep one's sense of humour, rather sitting with a bunch of drunks and females reeking of cheap scent.

For the rest of you, they are the place to be seen, the place to be seen - oh dear me - not the place to be seen, at least not since the Hunting Act 2004, especially if the local rag is taking pictures and/or more likely the local County Magazine.  great deals are often negotiated at the table, LOL. goodwill is created good will for and from whom and what an excuse to dress up, that costs money  dancing to a live band yes well one hopes they are alive and more importantly often much needed funds are raised for the hunt. Easier to give the secretary an extra couple hundred.  All in all - they are great fun, a tremendous way to meet other equestians generally the 'equestrians' of any substance do not attend in your area and should be enjoyed enjoyment! - we were not put on this earth to enjoy oursleves 

Click to expand...

....


----------



## caberston (15 November 2011)

Judgmental = barrel of laughs


----------



## Judgemental (15 November 2011)

caberston said:



			Judgmental = barrel of laughs 

Click to expand...

There is, caberston a serious message contained in my post:

1. Hold your Hunt Ball in a grand house befitting the event and the history of the hunt and not as some like to get away with, at a grand house with simply a marquee tacked onto the house.

2. Have bouncers on hand to remove any drunks or those of too rowdy disposition. 

3. Make sure that those attending are getting value for money.

4. Make sure the quality of the drinks and food match the price of the tickets and most importantly, make sure there is a genuine effort in the cooking and presentation of the food. Prepared by professional caterers of a high standard. Also make sure it available for the duration of the ball so people do not have to queue.  

5. Ensure that the entertainment i.e. the band and/or bands are worthwhile and the MC is jolly and jovial. 

6. See to it the raffle is not a rip off in terms of prizes in relation to the each raffle ticket cost. 

6. State the dress code on the invitations and ensure that the bouncers enforce the dress code at the door.


----------



## caberston (15 November 2011)

yep, my hunt ball ticks all those boxes so i will definitely be attending, in my floor length ball dress


----------



## Charlie77 (15 November 2011)

Tootsietoo Quote ( If you last went to a hunt ball 17 years ago I am guessing you are probably also in the "35-45" age bracket, therefore maybe you might be better shopping the evening dress section of John Lewis rather than Topshop party dresses!) 

THis made me LOL! And yes im 34! i did go to the ball, i did have a long dress to the floor and looked very grown up! It was a great night, yes a few roudy drunks, but really pleased i had the opertunity to go, it was all a bit last thing as i took the place of a friend that dropped out. I would definatly go again. Just wanted to say thanks for dress code help.


----------



## tootsietoo (15 November 2011)

Charlie77, are you talking about the one 17 years ago or this year??  I hope they are both as good anyway!

For the first time ever I think, I am completely in agreement with Judgemental.  How about that!  Hubby and I have not been to a hunt ball for at least 5 years for exactly those reasons.  Not sure how I got press ganged this year.


----------



## Herne (15 November 2011)

The idea of Hunt Balls is to make money for the hunt.

Therefore go to it whereever and whatever it is and make the most of it. 

You don't need all of those trappings. Fun people can have fun in a shed.


----------



## caberston (15 November 2011)

Herne, well said


----------



## Judgemental (15 November 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			Charlie77, are you talking about the one 17 years ago or this year??  I hope they are both as good anyway!

For the first time ever I think, I am completely in agreement with Judgemental.  How about that!  Hubby and I have not been to a hunt ball for at least 5 years for exactly those reasons.  Not sure how I got press ganged this year.
		
Click to expand...

Well tootsietoo that is a first.

It may be that organisers of Hunt Balls will read this forum and posts. Perhaps they may reflect on the way they, hunt balls have been allowed to degenerate.

At a push I will put up with high prices for cheap plonk, after all you don't have to buy it or drink it but the trouble is peer pressure, at one's table to contribute. Well I don't mind contributing for a genuine Moet. However, generally somebody has gone to the local cash and carry bought something that calls itself champagne and it was on special offer, then presented it to the bar with a 300% mark up or more.

I will not tolerate moderate food at any price or in any circumstances. The reason; hunting is part of the agricultural scene and it is the hunt's responsibility to reflect and to be seen producing a variety of outstanding cuisine at the hunt ball, to fundamentally compliment the farmers on what they produce.

As for drunks not a chance, I will even go to the trouble of tipping a bouncer generously to see to it that somebody is removed - permanently and by example.

As for the venue, hunts all over the country meet at grand piles, their owners are only too pleased to see hounds meeting outside, but when it comes to the hunt ball it is very limited.

That is largely due to contemporary behaviour and the inability of the organising committee to be selective about whom tickets are sold.


----------



## tootsietoo (16 November 2011)

I tell a lie actually, we went to a hunt ball a long way from home last year.  It was awful!  1000 people in a showground building, and my purse was nicked!  Admittedly I left it on the table for 10 minutes, but still, you don't expect to not be able to do that at a hunt ball.  I found it a few hours later under a nearby table, without money and a nice lipstick.  At least I got the purse back.


----------



## Judgemental (17 November 2011)

tootsietoo said:



			I tell a lie actually, we went to a hunt ball a long way from home last year.  It was awful!  1000 people in a showground building, and my purse was nicked!  Admittedly I left it on the table for 10 minutes, but still, you don't expect to not be able to do that at a hunt ball.  I found it a few hours later under a nearby table, without money and a nice lipstick.  At least I got the purse back.
		
Click to expand...

totsietoo, a 1000!  - A THOUSAND, that has to be too dreadful, when I read that I felt a really awful sinking feeling.

Hunt Balls should be fun intimate affairs, all this money making is very well but it is diluting the whole essence.

A thousand - quite frightening. I shall be chuntering about that for the rest of the day.


----------



## Aces_High (17 November 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Hunt Balls should be fun intimate affairs, all this money making is very well but it is diluting the whole essence.QUOTE]

Having just organised and hosted my first hunt ball, I can honestly say it was a huge success.  We raised a lot of funds for our hunt and had a most enjoyable evening.  The food was great, the venue was superb and the atmosphere was phenomenal.  I am now anticipating organising a summer ball followed by next years winter fund raiser!  

Oh, we didn't have any fighting or bad behaviour and we had 225 people 

Click to expand...


----------



## tootsietoo (17 November 2011)

congratulations aces high!  225 people sounds much more fun than 1000!  I organised our hunt ball for a few years, and we were aiming for about 350, and ended up cramming in 400, and were turning down ticket applications.  I think it was definitely as many as we would have wanted.  As I recall there was some trouble, and my (quite big) husband ended up dragging someone out telling them he didn't want them upsetting his wife's party!  I didn't even have to tip him!  All to do with hunt politics I think, but no doubt fuelled by the beer.  I remember that I found a really dire band though.  You have to pay quite a lot for a good band, and I'd gone bargain basement.  It's important to have a good band I think.

Sorry, must stop waffling.


----------



## emmab13 (17 November 2011)

We get round the problem with having a 'young supporters christmas party' where we get about 500 people in cocktail dresses etc, then a hunt ball when we get 200 in long dresses. I'm 27, always wear long for the hunt ball.


----------



## Hunters (18 November 2011)

My sister used to organise a hunt ball and she had about 350 guests, with about 20 - 30 on a waiting list.  She always organised a band etc.

They were a lot of fun


----------

